# PSI Tycoon Mould....



## Pitoon (Dec 16, 2013)

So i finally poured some silicone and pulled my first mould.  This one is for the the PSI Tycoon kit.  The mould came out better than expected.  Which i'm really happy, but was pretty surprised on how much silicone the negative needed to make this mould.  Next step to pour the resin.....

Thanks for looking.

Pitoon


----------



## healeydays (Dec 16, 2013)

Clean looking mold.  How much silicone did you need to make this?


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 16, 2013)

Very good job, looking forward to seeing the blank


----------



## Pitoon (Dec 16, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Clean looking mold.  How much silicone did you need to make this?



almost an entire "Alumilite High Strength 2" 1 pound kit.  there is 1/2inch all around the tubes and on the bottom as well.  so the mould is pretty solid but still flexible.  i plan to pour some resin this weekend....if all goes as planned.

Pitoon
*
*


----------



## Pitoon (Dec 16, 2013)

Band Saw Box said:


> Very good job, looking forward to seeing the blank




Thanks!  Will post pics hopefully this weekend.

Pitoon


----------



## longbeard (Dec 16, 2013)

Great job. What did you use as your negative mold?


----------



## Pitoon (Dec 17, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Great job. What did you use as your negative mold?


 
Thanks, look at the first picture.  That's the wooden negative.

Pitoon


----------



## longbeard (Dec 17, 2013)

Pitoon said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Great job. What did you use as your negative mold?
> ...




I knew it was wood, maybe i should of ask what kind? And did you treat it with anything before applying the silicone?


----------



## Pitoon (Dec 17, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Pitoon said:
> 
> 
> > longbeard said:
> ...


 

sorry mis read your orignal post.  the negative is made of pine.  the insides are sanded with 220 grit to leave a smooth surface.  then i applied a good coat of "part all release wax" and buffed it out with a rag.

not sure if the wax was really necessary, but i put it to be on the safe side.  the wax did make in inside smoother which is always a good thing.

Pitoon


----------



## SteveG (Dec 17, 2013)

Great work! Why not round over the wood "Negative" and have a resin saver mold on the next one?


----------



## Pitoon (Dec 17, 2013)

SteveG said:


> Great work! Why not round over the wood "Negative" and have a resin saver mold on the next one?


 

Thanks! Might try that on my next negative.

Pitoon


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 17, 2013)

Great looking mold Pitoon. You are getting closer to your first pour. So what are you going to make with your first pour, have you decided yet?

Mike

By the way did you get those watch faces yet?


----------



## Pitoon (Dec 17, 2013)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Great looking mold Pitoon. You are getting closer to your first pour. So what are you going to make with your first pour, have you decided yet?
> 
> Mike
> 
> By the way did you get those watch faces yet?


 

Mike,
Thanks!  I already have a tube set complete of what i want to cast.  But i'm still contemplating on whether or not to cast this weekend without vacuum.  I just ordered a new vacuum pump so i'm now waiting for that to arrive......but at the same time i want to pour some resin.  I just don't want to mess up as it to me over 40hrs to complete the tubes.

We'll see this weekend.  I checked the mail room earlier today, no envelope yet.  

Pitoon


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 17, 2013)

Pitoon said:


> Indiana_Parrothead said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking mold Pitoon. You are getting closer to your first pour. So what are you going to make with your first pour, have you decided yet?
> ...



Cast something simple the first time, ie: even a blank tube and get the feel for it until you get used to it.


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 17, 2013)

I am guessing that you drilled out the ends of the wood blanks to get the parts that go in the end of the tubes.  What type of bit did you use to drill that out?


----------



## Pitoon (Dec 17, 2013)

mywoodshopca said:


> Pitoon said:
> 
> 
> > Indiana_Parrothead said:
> ...




that's a great idea!  i could just cast something simple to give it a test run.  that way i could see if i needs a vacuum not.

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Dec 17, 2013)

kirkfranks said:


> I am guessing that you drilled out the ends of the wood blanks to get the parts that go in the end of the tubes.  What type of bit did you use to drill that out?



correct!  i drilled on center with a center drill bit (they are 60degree)  i measured just right so that there is enough pressure from the nub and mould, that it should give a good seal.  if not i'll add a little pressure with a c-clamp.

so in "theory" all i should need to do is just pour the resin, wait till it cures, pull them out,  and pour again....in a perfect world or course.

Pitoon


----------

